# Is Eukanuba good puppy food?



## Puppy0226 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the brans that the breeder is feeding our puppy so was just wondering if I should stay with this brand or eventually look to something else. thanks!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

It's not the worst food out there but you could probably do better in the same price range. You can research different foods here: dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We do Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul (5 stars according to dogfoodadvisor). Hamilton has done very well on it and had no trouble transitioning off of the Puppy Chow he was fed at the shelter.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

What kind of puppy? Most puppies don't need puppy food, just a high quality all life stages food. That being said, while Eukanuba isn't horrible, you can do better for the same price.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> We do Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul (5 stars according to dogfoodadvisor).


I don't see it on the 5 star list? I see the dog version on the 4 star list though.


----------



## DANIMDECKER (May 31, 2012)

Just read the label. You want to purchase food that has ingredients you can understand. I buy Innova and love it. Every ingredient is simple. I can' think of all of them right this minute, but the ingredient list sounds like this: chicken, barley, apple, tomato, pumpkin, etc. Here's their site: innovapet.com


----------



## YoMoe (Oct 7, 2011)

Here are two good websites: 
Dog food analysis
Dog Food Advisor

Looks like Eukanuba gets a two star rating. HERE is the overview. The negatives were: Inadequate meat content, some low quality grains; controversial filler 

A general rule is that if you can find it in a grocery store it is not a good food. Pet food stores are, for the most part, arranged by quality. You will find the high quality foods like Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Innova etc in the front or first few isles. The quality decreases until you get to the back of the store where you will find Purina, Iams and Eukanuba.

If you do decide to switch foods you should wait two weeks until the dog adjusts then switch the food very gradually. 1/4 new food for the first week, 1/2 next week, 3/4 week three, all new food week 4. If you switch a dog too fast it may have digestive problems. Then you'll think you picked the wrong food and switch again so the dog will stop pooping which will only make it worse. It can get mess so take it slow.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

> Pet food stores are, for the most part, arranged by quality. You will find the high quality foods like Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Fromm etc in the front or first few isles. The quality decreases until you get to the back of the store where you will find Purina, Iams and Eukanuba.


Just wanted to say this is NOT at all true at my local pet stores, including the one I work at. The foods are completely randomly placed in terms of quality. Ironically, Eukanuba is right in the front. Heh.

I would not feed Eukanuba. Lotta fillers, not much meat, and way pricey for the quality. That said, I'd wait a month or so for the puppy to settle in before switching the food. I'd personally find something grain free or containing healthier grains (NO corn, wheat, soy). Maybe go to your local pet store, write down a bunch of brands they sell, and check 'em later on Dogfoodadvisor?

I currently feed Taste of the Wild, bison formula. It's a well-rated grain free food, recommended to me by many people. My dog does fantastic on it! It's also affordable, which is (unfortunately) important for a broke college kid.


----------

